
Things I learned about systemd - ingve
https://nelsonslog.wordpress.com/2016/04/30/things-i-learned-about-systemd/
======
chronid
The discussion was already made a thousand times about pratically all the
points, from why there is no issue to udev being an external project and not
supporting exclusively systemd (with an additional "fuck you gentoo
developers" in the ML), to extreme appetite to fagocitate everything as fast
as humanly possible, to pretty big bugs ("oh sorry, journald is not fast
enough to write your gigabyte-sized core dump, let me cut it in half using
this constant I randomly decided was good enough!" left alone for _years_ )
and to all the problems of the design of systemd [1]. Maybe it is my
impression, but this blog post cheapens it - a lot.

Sure, it was pushed hard by RH (inspired by Sun's SMF), it had some (quick)
wins, it solved (some) issues for distro mantainers - though they have to
remember to patch some components to not use defaults that make no sense, like
google NTP servers - and the DEs jumped on it because it simplified mantaining
their code (making them not portable in the process, but who cares!). It seems
it "won"... Like HAL did win, a lot of time ago, in a similar way (IIRC).

We'll see. It's not that heavily deployed in production yet.

[1]
[http://blog.darknedgy.net/technology/2015/10/11/0/](http://blog.darknedgy.net/technology/2015/10/11/0/)

